# Help!!



## Lael7181951 (Aug 13, 2017)

Just returned to an old drawing, finally finished it and started painting (watercolor).
Tiny dots started appearing on the paper, got lighter as it dried, but I can still see them. Is there anything that can be done or is it ruined?


----------

